# 2002 Outback 26Rs For Sale In Michigan



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

2002 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk Travel Trailer

The best of both worlds - 26 Foot trailer for towing with 6 foot rear extending slide with Queen bed. Basically a 32 foot trailer and you only have to pull 26 feet. Also has 4 bunks in front of trailer for your kids and their friends. Only weighs 4,370 pounds unloaded. We have pulled this with a Chevy Trailblazer and GMC Yukon, both without any problems.

Many modifcations made to the trailer including: 1) added a 2" receiver welded to frame to hold bike carrier, 2) stainless steel racks added to pantry to hold more groceries, 3) Pullout kitchen faucet to make washing dishes easier, 4) upgraded linoleum throughout trailer with engineered hardwood laminate flooring, 5) Antenna upgraded to HD/Digital reception.

Call Joe at 810-599-9821 or email [email protected]

See pictures below or I can email these directly to you. Trailer is being stored in Davision, Michigan for the winter. Normally located in Brighton, Michigan.

You can also go to the following website for numerous pictures: http://sites.google.com/site/outback26rs/

Looking to upgrade to bigger trailer here in the spring.

Asking $7500 Negotiable


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

jhalabic said:


> 2002 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk Travel Trailer
> 
> The best of both worlds - 26 Foot trailer for towing with 6 foot rear extending slide with Queen bed. Basically a 32 foot trailer and you only have to pull 26 feet. Also has 4 bunks in front of trailer for your kids and their friends. Only weighs 4,370 pounds unloaded. We have pulled this with a Chevy Trailblazer and GMC Yukon, both without any problems.
> 
> ...


If only you were closer, this is exactly what I am after. :-(


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Kelly in Canada said:


> 2002 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk Travel Trailer
> 
> The best of both worlds - 26 Foot trailer for towing with 6 foot rear extending slide with Queen bed. Basically a 32 foot trailer and you only have to pull 26 feet. Also has 4 bunks in front of trailer for your kids and their friends. Only weighs 4,370 pounds unloaded. We have pulled this with a Chevy Trailblazer and GMC Yukon, both without any problems.
> 
> ...


If only you were closer, this is exactly what I am after. :-(
[/quote]

Sounds like its time for a road trip!!! ---Mike


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Absolutely LOVE the 2002 Liteway Brochure!!! I did not know they built a "20RS"!! How neat!!


----------



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

Kelly in Canada said:


> 2002 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk Travel Trailer
> 
> The best of both worlds - 26 Foot trailer for towing with 6 foot rear extending slide with Queen bed. Basically a 32 foot trailer and you only have to pull 26 feet. Also has 4 bunks in front of trailer for your kids and their friends. Only weighs 4,370 pounds unloaded. We have pulled this with a Chevy Trailblazer and GMC Yukon, both without any problems.
> 
> ...


If only you were closer, this is exactly what I am after. :-(
[/quote]

Would you be interested in looking into shipping?


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

We can have a look Joe but when I looked last year it was big money. It may be cheaper to ship it to spokane and I could pick it up there, but I bet it will still be a ton o money. I'm not sure who to call for that.


----------



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

This trailer has been sold. Thank you Joe


----------



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

jhalabic said:


> 2002 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk Travel Trailer
> 
> The best of both worlds - 26 Foot trailer for towing with 6 foot rear extending slide with Queen bed. Basically a 32 foot trailer and you only have to pull 26 feet. Also has 4 bunks in front of trailer for your kids and their friends. Only weighs 4,370 pounds unloaded. We have pulled this with a Chevy Trailblazer and GMC Yukon, both without any problems.
> 
> ...


This trailer has been sold. Thank you Joe


----------

